# Brisket, to inject or to not inject



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2013)

So doing a brisket tomorrow, do you all suggest injecting or not injecting ??  Dang it, not sure what to do but I do know you all will give me your input, and I thank ya in advance for your help !!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 26, 2013)

Never inject that big of a piece of meat......A packer will be in the danger zone to long

Remember to post a Qview.

Happy smoken

David


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2013)

The meat, I always use a fuller packer, but it is more about your cooker size?

Clean, dry, trim or not to trim, that is the question.

If leaving the fat, Fat size up (free biasing) or down (so it doesn’t wash off the rub)?

The rub, store bought or homemade? The glue for it to stick to the meat or not? How soon to apply it before the smoke? Injection?

The smoke! Smoker temp, wood choices and estimated duration of the cycle? Foil or no foil?

Rest time, slicing or pulling?

Suggesting Cooking temp 225 degrees, duration approximately 1.5 hours/#, Cook to approx. 175 degrees, foil to 190 degrees, bag and tag 1 or 2 hours use a toothpick to test doneness (approx. 203 degrees). Pull and allow to cool/rest at least 45 mins. Before attempting to carve.

My perfrence is no triming, fat side up, rub about 4 hours before cooking using no paste and then again before putting on the smoker, I only marinade when oven cooking, never had a need to inject although I understand in competition cooking its sometimes popular, but then you are cooking for someone's profile and not my own.

Everything else is personal preference and some preferences do affect cooking times.

You might also benifit by reading Ms. Alesia's hot and fast approach.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145777/had-to-smoke-it-hot-and-fast-brisket-point

Whatever you do, have fun and enjoy the smoke!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to have to disagree with David but as long as the Brisket is handled properly, kept refrigerated, clean work surface, hands and equipment, has a rub containing Salt applied first, then Injected with a cold liquid and the meat is smoked at a temp above 225*F, there will be no problem getting a Packer Brisket to an IT of 140*F in 4 hours, even less time depending on it's weight. Injecting Brisket is very common to add moisture and a desired flavor profile. If the Injection liquid contains Salt, Worcestershire or Alcohol such as Wine or other Spirit there is even less risk. There is always a small chance of pushing Bacteria into the meat with injection but realistically a series of things has to go wrong before there is a safety issue...

Many award winning Brisket Pitmasters apply nothing more than Salt, Pepper and Smoke to Brisket and many more inject Beef Broth enhanced with everything from Herbs and Spices to Coke, Seven-Up, Dr. Pepper or as mentioned above Worcestershire and or Booze. The choice is yours. If this is your first brisket or you are inexperienced with smoking or your smoker, Keep it Simple. Let the meat shine then play with injections and other flavor profiles another time. The worst that can happen is you end up with a dry brisket, I have had a few. Order some Pizza then at a later date the brisket can be cubed up and turned into some of the best tasting Chili or Taco Beef you have ever eaten. Good luck...JJ

BTW...You may want to give this Recipe a try. It is a great for dipping Brisket or for reheating leftovers..

Smokey Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,

4-5 Carrots,

3-4 Ribs Celery

3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic

Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,

THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,

2 Tbs Tomato Paste,

1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)

1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the Smoking process to the IT you want. 

While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.

The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.

Serve the sliced Beef Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy.

NOTE: If you are using this recipe with Brisket, additional Water will have to be added periodically to maintain the proper volume. Do not add more Broth as repeated addition and reduction will make the Au Jus too salty..


----------

